# Why?



## John G04 (Dec 22, 2018)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/bop/d/san-dimasschwinn-tall-prewar-motorbike/6772810109.html

Guess they didn’t need the top bar. Would be a good deal if it had it.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 26, 2018)

Offered$150! No response


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 26, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> Offered$150! No response




Did you call the guy? There's a phone number listed, and the ad says "NO EMAILS OR TEXTS"

On side note, I don't understand why people who don't want email replies to their CL ads, don't simply check the box that removes the email reply option.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 31, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Did you call the guy? There's a phone number listed, and the ad says "NO EMAILS OR TEXTS"
> 
> On side note, I don't understand why people who don't want email replies to their CL ads, don't simply check the box that removes the email reply option.



Don't want it that bad


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2018)

what a shame... too tall to ride, so some one lops off the top bar? yikes!


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 31, 2018)

If someone buys it and wants to part it out please PM me. Thanks


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 3, 2019)

Dropped the price...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 3, 2019)

what would it be worth with the top bar? easy repair if you are handy with a welder.


----------



## Boris (Jan 3, 2019)

I don't see what the big deal is. Cut off the lower bar and make a girls bike out of it.


----------

